# Broke but still motivated!



## Guest

Hi guys i'm AJ, broke and temp unemployed. However I have realized that I need to start doing something with my health. To be honest I realized years ago but never did anything about it but now need something to do as well. will be looking out for cheap ways to work out, till I get a job pref with gym membership inc (wishful thinking with the places i've worked with so far!).

Anyway looking forward to reading posts and asking and receiving some advice. My stats r as follows:

Age: 24

Height: 5' 4"

Weight: recently dropped just bellow 70kgs but its coming back!

So I worked out all my stuff and although my body shows I'm not in good shape my BMI also shows I need to loose some bad LBS as I have crossed into the overweights section.

Plan to get started with dumbbells and will possibly need to look into getting a bench. That will hopefully be the only cost and go for a run for cardio at the mo. Oh and course I need to improve my diet, a big challenge!

Anyway Hi to you all.


----------



## crazycal1

hello bud-

i havent got a pot to p1ss in either but tuna is cheap lol

you can do alot with DB`s and a bench as it goes...

once you got your equipment trainings free!


----------



## swrutt

Have a look at a freecycle site for your local town. Alot of good things goiing for free and seen a few benches going in my local one. Just do a search on yahoo ffor it and join up!


----------



## Guest

Nice to meet you crazycal1. Too right about the training being free. In the past I have paid for the gyms but somehow it felt like its staff knew just about as much as I do. You ask about diet specifics and they'll advise you to eat a healthy balanced diet - but I know that already, I was asking about something specific. Or even training, they'll give you a program which is fair enough but you ask them stuff and it sounds like they make stuff up on the spot or just give general sit on the fence advice or advice that is generally common sense or is well known. I seem to find that there is a wealth of knowledge on the web with thanx to forums like these. Its from real people knowing what their chatting about having been through it themselves. It can also give us ideas for different routines and workouts thus not having to stick to standardized plan which is great. Looking forward to it.

Anyway will be posting up a few q's in the correct sections so that others in future might find it useful.

Please do find them (I think I'm right if you search by name), and give your ideas would love to know what others do and guide me in the right direction if/when needed.


----------



## Guest

Hi swrutt, nice to meet u. Thanx for the advice. will def check this out. I have been on ebay and ebid and gumtree and you name it. I was sat for two days putting this query through the search engine and the cheapest I could get is the £20 situp bench from argos. I was thinking ok maybe but not bought yet I need to know if its practicle first so gna do some reading and get some veiws and see where it goes. I seen some excellent bargains on ebay 2day stuff not being sold and going for a penny! just my luck all those items r over 100 miles away from me so I would end up paying more than the items worth on travel!

anyway I'll give your idea a go, sounds good. Otherwise please do find my Q later on asking about benches, if I haven't found the answer covered already that is.

Cheers.


----------



## swrutt

Dont buy a crappy cheap bench. I have made that mistake and it sucks. At the very least get one with a rack on it for a barbell as solo training without one is a bitch. You cant train as hard and end up flopping around like a fish trying to shake weights off the bar so you dont crush your own throat. Been there done that, been laughed at by my brother.


----------



## Guest

Thanx for the advice swrutt.

However at the mo I am just looking to use the dumbbells I've got unless I get a very very decent offer on a bench with the rack/bar/weights. I have posted up a Q about getting a bench, but I might as well ask here as well. While I can't find anything decent/second hand benches argos seems to have the best deal for something on my price range. Like I mentioned there was the situp bench for 20 but there is also a dumbbell bench for 35

Buy Pro Power Folding Dumbbell Bench. at Argos.co.uk

What do think? is it worth it in terms of me getting good proper use out of it. Or do you still reckon I should go for a bench with a rack and train using the bar as well?

Cheers.


----------



## swrutt

I have that bench and to be honest i regret not having a rack on it. Could you find yourself some agency work and join up at a gym? That would be the best thing to do. Did you look at freecycle.org ?? Loads of stuff for free!!


----------



## crazycal1

i had one of those until recently and if youre just using DB`s its fine.

i`m assuming you`d be squatting with DB`s too which is better than nowt..


----------



## Guest

Hi guys, about finding some agency work and joining the gym swrutt, its not simple for me. I have the up most patience with people themselves but not with myself. I can't stand around waiting to use stuff when it gets busy and i have in the past paid for membership and then not used it which is what I'm scared of doing now esp cause I'm not working. And as for looking for work, i have aplied to agencies etc but for the time being I'm being picky and seeing if I can get into the job that I want rather than going for something that might end up as a dead end area.

I did look on freecycle, thanx so much for directing me there. Although I didn't find anything I was able to post up that I am looking for a bench. And whats also great is its sorted into local groups so thats a bonus. Cheers for that.

Thanx for your reply crazycal1. I take it that you both think the dumbbell bench is ok to start off with if I don't find any decent second hand deals? It looks as if it can be set to the flat position as well as on an incline/decline. Is that correct? and say in the future I want to expand, can racks be bought separately as an addition to the piece? Or any other items for that matter? I suppose I need to think of this as well.


----------



## crazycal1

yup it does all that.

what a shame cos i ended up slinging mine out..or did i?

hmmm i`ll ask me mum (lol) what she did with it.

if not i`ll send it to you for nowt.

dont get your hopes up too much tho bud.


----------



## swrutt

Not sure about getting a rack seperately. To be honest you can do everything with DBs so i am probably just being able. Better to get some decent dumbells really. Where abouts are you located?


----------



## Guest

Cool that that would be nice of u crazycal1. c if u have got it first, if so the least I can do is pick it up, considering you live somewhere thats not going to cost a lot to get to! Otherwise I have updated my posts on gumtree and went through freecycle again. On ebay though I found a marcy bench but there are already bidders on to that, a shame cause the guy lives in b'ham. I'm in Coventry by the way.

swrutt, you mention decent dumbbells, now as I'm new to all this what decent dumbbells means to me is the uncoated iron disks cause they look proper, the plastic/rubber coating seems to downgrade the look and feel. But I'm assuming your talking about a heavier set to get a proper work out? or is there grade in dumbbells as well i.e aesthetics like shape, grip, hard wearing or something to that effect. Anyway I could go on guessing but do let me know what you mean.


----------



## swrutt

I just mean better to get ones that you can add sufficient weight to as you progress. Up to maybe 25/30kg each would prolly serve you well. Anyone else wanna input on this?


----------



## crazycal1

i`m in norwich bud and would be happy to post it to you.

i think its round me mums still but i`ll confirm that tomorrow.

i`d get a basic set of DB`s from argos and buy a few extra weights from JJB or sommat mate (the iron ones)


----------



## swrutt

Dont get the vynal coated ones though.... mine cracked and the concrete came out


----------



## Guest

Yup I knew Norwich is quite far from cov, just out of interest I went to find out how far and its about 150 odd miles equating to an estimate of £40 petrol to get there and back. If you do have it crazycal1 see how much it costs to deliver first, I wouldn't take it off you totally free. If I reckon its reasonable I'll pay for it to be delivered, otherwise I suppose you could auction it on ebay and make some money or freecycle it in your area or give it to charity or whatever you feel like.

Interesting to know whats inside those vynals swrutt. I thought it was some metal, to find out its concrete makes sense to have them coated and plus I now know why one of them rattles like it has a tiny stone in it! Nevertheless I'll stick with em for now as their still in good condition and plus I can say with shame am quite weak so there is no point in me buying heavier weights until I can lift these easily and theres no point in buying new till these wear out so which ever comes first.


----------



## crazycal1

hey dude-seems i still have the bench-

the one good thing bout this bench is that its got such a high weight rating for a cheapy.

cant cost much more than a tenner - 15 quid to post off-

you got paypal?


----------



## Guest

Arite bro. Cool, 10-15 sounds reasonable. Let me know how much it is and where to send it, btw i do have pp. i'll pm u my address.

Thanx.


----------



## Guest

lol, I haven't done enough posting apparently to be able to pm. no probs, is your email contact the same as your yahoo id that you've given on this site? I'll email you my details.

Cheers.


----------



## crazycal1

yup

[email protected]


----------

